# Ever heard of Imbunches???



## MikePierre (Jul 17, 2012)

That is an Imbunche. I used recently on my book The Winged Blade: Griffin.

I was tired of dragons and elves and decided to look at other myths and creatures.

Feel free to share any comments, questions and suggestions about the creature.

Also, do you feel happy when you see innovation in world building ideas and creature creation on a book. Are you tired of vampires, dragons and werewolves?


----------



## Ireth (Jul 18, 2012)

That's a creepy creature and no mistake. XD Makes me wonder about its kind. I'm assuming its carnivorous... what is its prey?

I'm personally not tired of vampires and werewolves, since I feature them in my own stories. XD Sticking to tradition is nice and all, but innovation and new ideas are fun.


----------



## MikePierre (Jul 18, 2012)

First of all, the artwork goes to karlosasm.wordpress.com. Cheers to him.
Well I guess Invunche likes it shares of meat. However, the original concept from the Chilean myth depicts it as a cursed child. A sorcerer called the "brujos de ChiloÃ©" uses the creature as a guardian although it shares a bit of knowledge of magic. Nevertheless, it does not venture out of the sorcerer's cave. Don't know if it is out of fear of disrespecting the sorcerer or because its hindered limbs can't help him get far beyond (as you can see, one of its legs is blended unto its back and the fingers are all crocked).


----------



## Ireth (Jul 18, 2012)

That's cool. ^^ I did wonder why it looked like it had a foot growing out of its head. XD


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Jul 19, 2012)

I had a very weird dream where I saw something like that. Nice to know that something that terrifying can be put to good use!


----------



## nlough (Jul 19, 2012)

That looks awesome. I'm creating my own creatures in my stories. It's a lot of fun to do. I'm also using creatures that already exist.


----------



## shangrila (Jul 20, 2012)

No I'd never heard of it and now that I have, I wish I hadn't. Creepy damn foot-head monster...


----------



## psychotick (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi,

Love the art work, though I have to ask, with its foot sort of growing into the back of its head, what sort of hunter would it be? Surely it'd be pretty slow. And no I'd never heard of them.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## MikePierre (Jul 22, 2012)

In my book they eat meat. Though, I don't know what is the diet described in the chilean myth. It is human so, in a way, it could eat its veggies too.


----------



## Zero Angel (Jul 26, 2012)

That's a more monstrous image than I am used to seeing from those creatures (which is good in my opinion). Cool job with your adaptation! I recommend some of the comprehensive monster encyclopedias out there. If you just adapt a handful of the more obscure ones (but do it logically so it fits!) then you will have as much "originality" as you can stand.


----------



## Bersli (Jul 28, 2012)

I WANT ONE OF THEM AS MY PET!!!
and his name shall be captain foot head.

anyways its a really cool creature and would go well with a dark fantasy/horror theme

dragons will always be a useful creature just because it can be modified so easily by a writer, so its almost always a new creature every time you read a different book. vampires and werewolves were ruined by twilight though (WHY SPARKLE???)


----------



## Zero Angel (Jul 29, 2012)

Bersli said:


> vampires and werewolves were ruined by twilight though (WHY SPARKLE???)



Yeah, if she wanted some sort of visual depiction, I would have said their skin bled in the sun or something else equally bloody. When I see a vampire, I want blood.

Captain Foot Head is a great name for one of these guys.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 29, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> Yeah, if she wanted some sort of visual depiction, I would have said their skin bled in the sun or something else equally bloody. When I see a vampire, I want blood.



I think you'd like mine, then. XD They ooze blood after they feed as a way of eliminating waste.


----------



## Zero Angel (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice Ireth! That makes sense. A lot of people remove or vestigialize the digestive system of vampires, so it is logical they would eject waste in that manner or similar.

My vampires eventually collapse their real organs into one single swollen black heart. They can rip the blood from creatures at a distance.


----------



## MikePierre (Jul 30, 2012)

Ireth said:


> They ooze blood after they feed as a way of eliminating waste.



That is one of the best ideas I heard about in a while.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 30, 2012)

MikePierre said:


> That is one of the best ideas I heard about in a while.



Glad you think so!


----------



## SeverinR (Aug 3, 2012)

Imbunches?
I was thinking a group of imbeciles.
:O

Cool pic.  Fantasy can always use fresh meat...so to speak.


----------



## Lunaairis (Aug 6, 2012)

That is an amazing creature! I would enlist them into my personal army.


----------

